# Do you think anyone from SAS has ever committed suicide?



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

This site has over 85,000 members, most of who are depressed, anxious, lonely and isolated amongst other problems. I would say its inevitable that at least one has ended it all. Probably lots actually. :|

What do you think?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Not tried but yes skipped food for days for natural death but then recovered

Mom loves me..she wont bear my death..she loves me so much n i cant let her whail coz of me...

Now is a different case..i dnt want to die but yes not interested in living as well


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

Yes. I think that SAD triggers other emotional disorders , mainly depression and suicidal feelings


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aloysius


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

jesica24 said:


> Yes. I think that SAS triggers other emotional disorders , mainly depression and suicidal feelings


Yeah I am badly depressed:blank


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Aloysius


He was a great guy..i didnt talk to him ever...


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

HardRock said:


> Aloysius


 i really liked his threads, first time I read what happened I was kinda shocked but more saddened than anything else because he was just like us :/


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

RawrJessiRawr said:


> i really liked his threads, first time I read what happened I was kinda shocked but more saddened than anything else because he was just like us :/


Yeha he was quite funny..his thread _''last post wins thread,always make me happy..i thank him for this thread..''

he is contributing still by his posts at least for me he's like my friend..i want to thank him for everything..

I wish I have joined earlier here n met him online..


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Ashley1990 said:


> RawrJessiRawr said:
> 
> 
> > i really liked his threads, first time I read what happened I was kinda shocked but more saddened than anything else because he was just like us :/
> ...


Me too  I love his everyday is caturday thread, always puts a smile to my face


----------



## borntosuffer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just one person is one to many, im sure alot did it.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Somehow i never heard of Aloysius as i dont really check those kind of 'last post wins' type threads, but i probably read some of his other posts.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> Somehow i never heard of Aloysius as i dont really check those kind of 'last post wins' type threads, but i probably read some of his other posts.


Actually Ventura made a thread here she's a mod now....I came to know through her..

they were friend on facebook..her sister posted on his wall abt his death..thsi is all I know


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah i just found the thread and read through it......sad story, he seemed like a nice guy. At least he is not suffering anymore.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

HardRock said:


> Aloysius


wow I never knew him but I just read his posts and he seemed like a cool guy  His spirit is finally at peace. We really are a family here...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, probably. It's can be a pretty miserable disorder. Not having any friends or support network is hard, especially if your family sucks. It also makes finding and keeping a job difficult.

Here's a study:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12063146


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I see usernames disappear all the time. No doubt that a marked % are from suicide. You just have to look how many people allude to it here "that thing we're not allowed to talk about", or have even attempted it.

Suicides seem to be increasing on hobby forums, like that bodybuilding forum guy. When you're talking about an actual mental health forum, the odds skyrocket.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

There was a thread on another smaller Anxiety forum with a lot suicides, I'm guessing more here.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sure some have, unfortunately. :no


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

mentioned somewhere else that I'm worried for Poetinjustice


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

1.8% of all deaths world wide are suicides. Among a population where our shared attribute is mental illness that is going to be at least a lil bit higher.

That comes out to a couple thousand people who were once SAS users dieing by their own hand. That many, if we never have any new users ever again. Of course most of those who will be beaten by the odds haven't done it yet. Also they won't always do it while they are still active on the site. Many come through here only briefly, and are never well known.

As far as active and known members on the forums rather than anonymous usernames in a list.... there has probably been a handful of people who just disappeared from here cause they killed them self.

Sucks, don't it?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It's scary when someone makes a lot of posts about how they don't want to live anymore, and then they suddenly disappear from the forums. I always hope that they have improved and left b/c they feel like they don't need the site anymore, and not b/c they harmed themselves.

I only know of one member who committed suicide, and that was Aloysius. I hope that anyone who is thinking of taking their own life will read the "RIP Aloysius" thread. It's filled with reactions from people on this forum, many who knew him personally and many who didn't. He probably never realized how many lives here he touched, and how many people would miss him.

If anyone who is contemplating suicide reads this, please realize that no matter how alone you feel, there are always people who will miss you. Even if you feel alone and invisible, you're not. There are people here who are willing to help and will notice when you are gone, even if you don't realize it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
There will be no dicsussion of methods of suicide. It is against Board Guidelines.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

who was discussing methods?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've heard of at least one, one of many I'm sure. People were fortunate to know of the one I heard about, to have friends here who even noticed his passing.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I know for sure of at least one, maybe two (I just don't remember now who the second one was).


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

au Lait said:


> If anyone who is contemplating suicide reads this, please realize that no matter how alone you feel, there are always people who will miss you. Even if you feel alone and invisible, you're not. There are people here who are willing to help and will notice when you are gone, even if you don't realize it.


Surely the fact that probably quite a few people have done it but people can only think of one in particular suggests that's not true.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I always worry when someone disappears all of a sudden when they have been posting a lot :/


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

TristanS said:


> Surely the fact that probably quite a few people have done it but people can only think of one in particular suggests that's not true.


The only reason anyone on here knew about Aloysius' suicide is because he was facebook friends with someone else on here. And many people on here are not on any social networking sites. So there would be little to no way of anyone on here finding out most of the time if an SASer did end their life.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

nemesis1 said:


> The only reason anyone on here knew about Aloysius' suicide is because he was facebook friends with someone else on here. And many people on here are not on any social networking sites. So there would be little to no way of anyone on here finding out most of the time if an SASer did end their life.


Yea really you will never know...which is scary. I got a few people on here on my FB friends but I never go on it sooo...


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

nemesis1 said:


> The only reason anyone on here knew about Aloysius' suicide is because he was facebook friends with someone else on here. And many people on here are not on any social networking sites. So there would be little to no way of anyone on here finding out most of the time if an SASer did end their life.


Yeah, and the sad truth is that most people who killed themselves on this site probably weren't missed at all, unless they had a lot of posts or had made friends here.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I definitely think there are probably many who have. People really underestimate how horrible it is to live with severe generalized social anxiety. It disrupts one's entire life and it's inevitable that it will cause depression. I had thought about it constantly in HS when I was at my worse. I made constant mentions of it to those around me. I have been suicidal quite a bit. Sad to think that if I ended it, none of you guys would know - same goes for all of us here. Like someone else said, the only reason we knew about Aloysius was because someone was in contact with him. 

I hope that anyone that is thinking of suicide now or is depressed seeks help. It is possible to get better, don't ever give up. I know some people think that some are beyond help. But you don't know what your future holds, that includes improving and getting better.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

TristanS said:


> Surely the fact that probably quite a few people have done it but people can only think of one in particular suggests that's not true.


I disagree. That was the one time in recent memory where the whole board found out for sure that a member here committed suicide. I'm sure there have been others, but unless someone who knew the person irl tells us then how will we know?



TristanS said:


> Yeah, and the sad truth is that most people who killed themselves on this site probably weren't missed at all, unless they had a lot of posts or had made friends here.


Others have mentioned being worried about people who have stopped posting. Just b/c we don't find out what happened to them doesn't mean they're not missed. Nor does it mean that they don't have people irl or other places that care.

Having a lot of posts does give people a better chance of getting to know a person. But having a low post count doesn't mean they weren't noticed at all.

The point I'm trying to make is that people can notice/appreciate us when we don't even realize it. There are many people here that I've never spoken to but I still feel like I "know" them, and I would feel sad if they killed themselves. We all make a bigger impact on one another than we realize.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

> * quote removed *


Do you really think it's acceptable to make comments like this on a thread like this? To consider suicide an appropriate subject of mockery is morally abhorrent, here of all places. Many, many users on this site suffer from extremely severe depression. The kind of ridicule that you're advocating, on a support forum, let's remember, not only invalidates their suffering but negates how inescapably morbid of an issue this is.

I'm not sure if it bothers me more that comments like this exist or that it's taken so long for anyone to even bat an eyelash.



> * quote removed *





> * quote removed *


This is why the discussion of suicide is and should be avoided here, in all but the most rational sense. It holds the dangerous potential to bring people with that same mindset together, and it can end in tragedy.

I used to be strongly averse to that rule, particularly so when my depression was at its worst, but let this thread be an example of why it is in place.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> mentioned somewhere else that I'm worried for Poetinjustice


I'm worried for some other members too.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

@kiirby: Great post, I agree with you.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I know of 3 

2 of which I was close with.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

*** Thread Lock ***

This thread has breached the line of what we can allow here (some posts were removed or edited).

If you are feeling suicidal, please give these links a read. They contain information that can help you, as well as numbers to hotlines you can call: 

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f35/threads-about-suicide-82301/ 

http://www.metanoia.org/suicide/ 

This thread needs to be closed.


----------

